# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Chương trình tour ghép đà lạt ( 3n2d)

## dalat24htravel

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH TOUR GHÉP DALAT (3N2Đ)	
Ngày 1:
Xe và HDV đón quý khách tại sân bay Liên Khương. Đưa quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng. Ăn uống, nghỉ ngơi.
Tư do tham quan Đà Lạt	

Ngày 2: Đà Lạt Mộng Mơ
Là điểm lý tưởng trong tuyến du lịch Việt Nam, Đà Lạt vui mừng chào đón quý khách với nhiều chương trình tham quan du ngoạn lý thú và hấp dẫn… 
8h30: Xe và hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn đi tham quan:
1.	Trúc Lâm Thiền Viện & Hồ Tuyền Lâm
2.	Cáp Treo
3.	Chùa Vạn Hạnh
4.	Thung Lũng Tình Yêu

11h45: Quý khách dung cơm trưa, nghỉ ngơi tại chổ và tiếp tục tham quan:
5.	Dinh Bảo Đại
6.	Ga Xe Lửa
7.	Thác  Datanla
8.	Phòng Trưng Bày Hoa hoặc Nhà Thờ Domain
16h00: Xe và HDV đưa quý khách trở về khách sạn.
18h30: Tham gia chương trình giao lưu văn hóa cồng chiêng tại chân núi Lanbiang ( tự túc chi phí)	 

Ngày 3: Tiễn Sân Bay
Sau khi ăn sáng xong, quý khách tự do mua sắm quà lưu niệm tại chợ Đà Lạt.
Quay về khách sạn, làm thủ tục trả phòng . Xe và HDV đưa quý khách xuống sân bay Liên Khương làm thủ tục cho chuyến bay.
Kết thúc chương trình !!!	

Giá : 970.000/ khách ( >= 2 khách)

Note: Không áp dụng giá trên cho dịp lễ, tết.
Bao gồm:
-	Xe đưa đón sân bay
-	Hướng Dẫn Viên
-	Phí Tham Quan + Vé cáp treo
-	Nước Suối
-	Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 1*
-	Bảo hiểm du lịch

----------

